# Catalpa Worms AKA Katawba Wormz



## ben2go (Jul 2, 2009)

My trees are starting to provide fish food.







https://www.katawbawormz.com/Catalpa%20Tree.htm

ENJOY!


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## Andy (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice Ben, I haven't checked my "local" tree yet. I expect to see some good pics here in the near future.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 2, 2009)

I planted 2 of those trees over 15 years ago and they have yet to get any catawba worms on them yet... am I supposed to introduce the worms to them first?


----------



## ben2go (Jul 2, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I planted 2 of those trees over 15 years ago and they have yet to get any catawba worms on them yet... am I supposed to introduce the worms to them first?



This is a tricky question.If the area around where the trees are have other Catalpa trees then the moths should naturally be attracted to the trees and lay eggs on the ones you have plated.The area already populated with Catalpa trees bearing worms should be no more than an eighth of a mile away and preferable closer.You can transplant them from another area but you need to keep birds,ants and spiders away from and out of the trees,they eat the Catalpa worms.Wasp are another issue.They they parasitic eggs just under the Catalpa worms skin,then they hatch out of them,spin a cocoon,and turn into juvenal wasps.Here is a LINKY that tells the story better than I can.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 2, 2009)

Forgot to add,I started another worm farm.Ferrel cats got into my last one while I was away and spilled my containers.Needless to say the worms did what come naturally and sought out cool damp soil with lot of yummy plant mater to feast on.However,I am kind of upset with myself and the local establishment where I purchased my red wigglers.I bought a half pound of bait and compost quality red wigglers _*(AKA Eisenia foetida).*_The reason for being upset is, I trust this well known establishment to sell me quality product.I'm upset with me for not doing due diligence and checking the product.I ended up with a lot of mulch and a palm full of mostly tiny worms.I could have gotten better and cheaper from my local bait supplier.I guess I am old enough to know better and still to young to care. :LOL2: Live and learn. :roll:


----------



## poolie (Jul 3, 2009)

Interesting tid bit. Many sphinx moths are mistaken as baby hummingbirds because of the way they hover between flowers are they are feeding. Not sure if the Catalpa sphinx specifically does or not. I remember the first time I was a sphinx moth out in the yard. It was very cool.


----------

